

Google is ripping out Chrome’s awful new bookmark manager - lingben
http://thenextweb.com/google/2015/06/15/google-is-ripping-out-chromes-awful-new-bookmark-manager/

======
lingben
WOW! Quite shocked that google rolled back one of its horrible UX
'improvements' and actually listened to its user base.

It seems like every single UX 'improvement' takes back the product at least 3
steps. Still hoping for google maps 'improvemnt' to return to a usable state
(aka classic google maps).

Any ideas on why google gets UX/UI so incredibly wrong?

Google's UX team across the board should employ the George Constanza
'Opposite' philosophy: when your instincts tell you to do something, do the
exact opposite of that.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Opposite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Opposite)

------
recursive
I never noticed there was a new one. I'm seeing the screenshots in the linked
article, but my chrome has never worked like that.

~~~
kup0
I never saw it in mine either and it had been fully updated. Maybe it was only
on a certain OS?

------
tomtai
God damn it! I just got used to the thing!

~~~
methodOverdrive
You can explicitly add it as an extension from the Chrome Store. (I actually
did this, because I like the manager/link sharing functionality... even though
it means putting up with the awful bookmark-adding dialogue).

------
hoare
thank god they removed it!

